# Blues Blues, and more Blues



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

The blue fish bite is on at Juno Pier.
Everyone is catching, Silver spoons, casting jigs and diamond jigs
There in the 4, 5lb range


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

I have had some great times bringing in lots of blues... They fight, they bite and and taste great when prepared properly..
I took this bass fishing old timer to the surf and forgot my needle nose pliers in the car, then landed a huge blue that swallowed the hook I told him hold on while I get the pliers..
When I get back to the sand the old man is screaming trying to shake the blue off of his thumb and finger, this sucker is clamped like a pit bull. Had to cut his throat to loosen the grip, to make a long story short I guess we didn't get it cleaned out good enough, this guy got a a rash all over his body, ended up in the hospital and ruined his vacation.
I felt terrible ,,,,dude just didn't listen when I told him this aint no bass.......


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

I


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice... get after em boys


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Blues are in a class of their own.
Their not called choppers for nothing.
They have been known to go after swimmers.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Blues on East coast*

anyone know if Blues are running the coast during November?
If so where


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, lipping a blue or a Spanish is like sticking your hand in a mad pit bull's mouth!!! Sad - but sort of funny, at the same time. Experts say that some "shark bites", in the water, are actually from schooling, feeding blues. But, too, that is one bass fisherman who will never do it again!!!!!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

There will be a bunch of blues around during the winter. I would suggest going after them near inlets, or piers, as there is a lot of baitfish, and structure for them to ambush their prey.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

The blues will be up and down the coast for the winter.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Blues in surf ormond beach today! It's been a long wait. Now the fun begins


----------

